# Help Understanding Results



## arutledge (Apr 6, 2018)

Hello - I have been on thyroid medicine for several years (currently 37 years old). I had gained about 10 lbs for no reason (jumping from 133 to 143 lbs) and noticed my hair falling out more. This happened about 1.5 years ago and my doctor would not increase my dosage or switch me to Armour as everything was in normal range. However, I still have not been able to lose weight which makes no sense as I eat very well and really do not eat all that much. Anyway, I'm trying to get a handle on if I should switch doctors. So, I have been on 100 of the Synthroid for about 1.5 years now. I did have labs done this week and my doctor did increase me to 112 of the Synthroid so that is a change in right direction. My TSH was 2.52 and my T4 Free was .87. They apparently did not measure my T3 at my August 2017 labs and it was at 4.1 at that time.

Any help/advice/explanation would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the reference ranges for those results? Different labs use different ranges. Thanks!


----------



## arutledge (Apr 6, 2018)

It says TSH is 2.52 uIU/mL, T4 Free was .87 ng/dL, and then T3 Free was 4.1 pg/mL. Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, those are your results, but there should be a numerical range (usually in parentheses next to your result) that indicates what is considered normal. If you can share those, it would be helpful.


----------



## arutledge (Apr 6, 2018)

Unfortunately, it doesn't have those!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> It says TSH is 2.52 uIU/mL, T4 Free was .87 ng/dL, and then T3 Free was 4.1 pg/mL


Based on what you provided - TSH looks a bit high - most people feel best with a TSH around 1.

FT-4 of .87 would be low or below range for most of the FT-4 test ranges I have seen - thus making you hypo.

FT-3 of 4.1, this is where having the range would be most helpful as this result does not look hypo at all.

Other than thyroid hormone replacement, what supplements do you regularly take?


----------

